# Quest!!! what LOSERS do you have working for you.



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

I am a regional. I went to a site for a Reverify ICC. I have been to this property many times and it has been good to go for a couple of months. It is out in OAK HARBOR WA. I get to the site and was pleased to see the grass cut was good and the property is in good shape overall. THEN... HOLY MOTHER&^$#%^&... Someone dropped about 40 CYD of debris on the other side of the shop out of site. Nothing burns me up more than the lying sacks of crap that work in this industry. There were trees chopped down over the debris too. I could not make sense of that.... but it does make sense to me later.

I rummage through the filth and find 2 addresses that are the same. obviously the debris comes from there. So I drive out to that address. It is about 25 minutes away.. Guess what. They are still there working. I got them in the process of doing the initial trash out. I didn't make a scene..... not right away. 

OH... i said.. do you guys live here? NO they say. We are working for the bank. We are cleaning this place up. What are you doing here they ask. I also work for the bank. I just need to photograph this property. Who are you guys with, I ask. We are with QUEST.... huh how about that, I said....

now.... I noticed there is no trailer outside... OH it is out on another dump run. It should be back.... I am thinking to myself.. great they went back to dump more.

So what Dump are you using, I ask. Oh... uhhhh... The one over on uhhh.... I just interrupted their thought and called out the name of the road the other property is on. SILENCE.... huh? what? they asked? no... what do you mean? I go to my truck and present mail from their dump. I said.. you are DUMPING ON MY PROPERTY. They clammed up. I photographed all their **** and the property. and left.

Why did they chop trees over the debris??? Did they need to show more debris? More tree cutting? They faked it on another property?

NOW.... what in gods name do you do with these people???


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

There could be a lot of money in hauling it back and forth. Have a laugh, bid it, make some cash. At least it's all on one nice pile, plus the trees. 

And tell them guys to give you the good stuff too.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

well now you none how some are making the new lower trash out prices work.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> There could be a lot of money in hauling it back and forth. Have a laugh, bid it, make some cash. At least it's all on one nice pile, plus the trees.
> 
> And tell them guys to give you the good stuff too.


Now that would funny as heck! Bid it for a reasonable price, receive approval and take it back to the location it came from. Lol


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

yeah you are right. I should just take it right back to the property. now I feel like the loser.. why didn't I think of that?

what I really want is Quest out of my region. As long as people are offering crap pay like they are then these are the issues we will be dealing with.


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

NorthwestWA said:


> NOW.... what in gods name do you do with these people???


Maybe pay them more so they can dispose of it properly.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doc said:


> Maybe pay them more so they can dispose of it properly.


Uh, don't take a job you can't make money on in the first place. I have no patience for subs blaming others for their crap work.

Honestly, I would have in calm tones given them the choice to return to the property and remove the debris they flydumped. I'd let them know I was calling Quest and uploading the photos. Then if need be the city, then the police. 2 hours should be enough time.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

We are seeing a LOT of junk being dumped around here, especially at yet-to-be-trashed-out homes, mainly due to fly by night craigslisters taking work then realizing that the dump fees up here are higher than what they are getting paid to remove it in the first place.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*quest wasnt as bad as Buczek*



JoeInPI said:


> We are seeing a LOT of junk being dumped around here, especially at yet-to-be-trashed-out homes, mainly due to fly by night craigslisters taking work then realizing that the dump fees up here are higher than what they are getting paid to remove it in the first place.


Adam Buczek got to see thousands of yards of debris at his Homes he use to service.
Dump truck loads.
Dump trailer loads
Enclosed trailer loads.

At 1 of his old houses well a barn had to be 1000 tires dumped every time We went back to that barn there were more tires.
We made a lot of money cleaning up those homes.
We bought a nice zero turn cash and its still making us money today. Just from the tires.


----------

